# How to connect Spotify



## BuckSF (Jul 14, 2016)

I understand how to connect Pandora to my Driver account ( and have done so ), but I am unable to do the same with Spotify. How do I connect Spotify to my Driver account so passengers can play their Spotify music?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber is no longer in partnership with Spotify. That's why there's Pandora.


----------



## CGEdisciple (Oct 13, 2016)

Last week I had passengers playing Spotify. It is still enabled, just not advertised.

1. Start whatever music you wish in Spotify
2. Go back to the driver app
3. If the app kills the music, swipe for on screen music controls and resume playing.
4. It will now play with the app open and let your passenger know you have spotify.
5. Once a ride has begun, the passenger can take over from their device and the nav screen will display "rider controlling music"

Hope this helps! I discovered it on accident while playing music for riders.


----------



## BuckSF (Jul 14, 2016)

Ah, thank you. I will give that a try.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

CGEdisciple said:


> Last week I had passengers playing Spotify. It is still enabled, just not advertised.
> 
> 1. Start whatever music you wish in Spotify
> 2. Go back to the driver app
> ...


with an aux cable right? new to all this


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> with an aux cable right? new to all this


Spotify is no longer supported. Uber has moved on to Pandora. You've replied to a ~2 year-old thread.

Pax connecting your AUX cord is a direct connection of their phone to your vehicle. Has nothing to do with Uber's app. Once connected, pax will have control of the volume and music from their phone.


----------

